# City dump



## carobran (Mar 1, 2012)

Wet out to the city dump today and looked around.I wasn't sure how big it was going to be or how many bottles it would have.Well,it was big,and covered in bottles.The top looked to be 30s-40s in a couple places and 50s-60s in the rest.We only had a couple hours so did'nt do alot of real digging,mostly just seeing what we could find on the surface and where the older places were.We're going to try and go back tomorrow afternoon before the rain hits.It looks like we could find some nice sodas here,I found a 10-2-4 embossed Dr.Pepper laying on the surface,it had a large chunk missing from the lip though.Heres the gate.


----------



## carobran (Mar 1, 2012)

trail


----------



## carobran (Mar 1, 2012)

The dump


----------



## carobran (Mar 1, 2012)

Decapited D-Patent from Newton,MS.Newton is a small town,so this would have probably been a pretty scarce coke.


----------



## carobran (Mar 1, 2012)

broken Christmas coke from McComb,Miss.


----------



## carobran (Mar 1, 2012)

Abm cork top


----------



## carobran (Mar 1, 2012)

Embossed 10-2-4 Dr.Pepper.This one didn't have a town name on the bottom but we found a couple broken ones that were from Kosciusko.


----------



## carobran (Mar 1, 2012)

Amber Orange Crush.The label was almost completely gone on it though.


----------



## carobran (Mar 1, 2012)

Kickapoo.Does anyone know if this is connected with the Kickapoo Juice Acls?I'll post this in the soda section too.


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 1, 2012)

That kickapoo is a pancake syrup . Happy hunting and good luck!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Carobran,
 Thanks for taking us along. That Kickapoo bottle looks like it could be syrup??? I have never heard of a kickapoo soda or juice - just Kickapoo Indian Oil - which certainly wouldn't come in that bottle.


----------



## carobran (Mar 1, 2012)

My dad found this sign.It reads"CLARKS PHARMACY".


----------



## carobran (Mar 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: blobbottlebob
> 
> Hey Carobran,
> Thanks for taking us along. That Kickapoo bottle looks like it could be syrup??? I have never heard of a kickapoo soda or juice - just Kickapoo Indian Oil - which certainly wouldn't come in that bottle.


 Yeah,It looks like a syrup bottle to me too.There was a post about a Kickapoo Juice bottle in the Sodas forum a few days ago.


----------



## epackage (Mar 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> Decapited D-Patent from Newton,MS.Newton is a small town,so this would have probably been a pretty scarce coke.


 
 A nice Newton Hutch was just on E-Bay...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like a fun place to explore! Hope you grabbed the pharmacy sign? Good luck there...


----------



## epackage (Mar 1, 2012)

Take that sign !!!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 1, 2012)

KEEP THAT SIGN! That is way cool, bad condition or not.

 Glad to see you out digging, kid... More digging, less posting! [8D]

 Looks like two people beat me to it about the sign... [:-]


----------



## carobran (Mar 1, 2012)

We left the sign because it was getting dark.We're going to get it tomorrow if we get to go back though,nobody else go's back there(as you can see,its private property and has a gate) so it will be safe.We covered it in leaves just in case though.


----------



## carobran (Mar 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: CreekWalker
> 
> That kickapoo is a pancake syrup . Happy hunting and good luck!


 Ok,Thanks!...Forgot to mention,we also found a Acl hilbilly Mtn Dew,a BARQS(both of the bottle's lables were in rough shape) and a cork top listerine.I picked up a 7-UP and realized it was covered in fire ants so decided I wouldn't keep that one.[&:]


----------



## madman (Mar 1, 2012)

time to dig!


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 1, 2012)

I found the fire ants too! Got covered up on my hands. Occupational hazard in the South,but I think you're own to something there!


----------



## carobran (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: CreekWalker
> 
> . Occupational hazard in the South,


 Got that right,I hate the things.


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hillbilly Mtn. Dews can bring huge money, keep your eyes peeled for the numbered ones and ask the "SODA GUYS" what names to look for...


----------



## carobran (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll be sure too keep all of them that we find,this one didn't have any names on it though.


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> I'll be sure too keep all of them thatÂ we find,this one didn't have any names on it though.


 That's why I said keep an eye out for the numbered ones...[]


----------



## carobran (Mar 2, 2012)

Went back today for a couple hours and found a couple good ones.Heres a 10-2-4 Dr.Pepper that my dad found laying on the surface.


----------



## carobran (Mar 2, 2012)

Embossed Koelling I found sticking out the base of a big mound.


----------



## carobran (Mar 2, 2012)

Heres a big trash mound.Its about 10-15 ft high and appears to be solid bottles and junk.


----------



## carobran (Mar 2, 2012)

We got the sign today.Hopefully it will clean up decently.


----------



## carobran (Mar 2, 2012)

.


----------



## carobran (Mar 2, 2012)

Dr.Pepper cleaned


----------



## carobran (Mar 2, 2012)

Koelling cleaned


----------



## carobran (Mar 2, 2012)

Also got several embossed NDNR cokes and a couple of unembossed cork tops.Its hard to dig here because its so thick,we'll take the machete back next time and try to clear it out a little.


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2012)

That Koelling doesn't seem to be all that common, none on the Bay recently and only two mentions on ABN in the past....[]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey Branden,

 Glad you and your Dad got into some glass! 

 You're doing good anytime you find those glass mountains


----------



## flasherr (Mar 2, 2012)

Great for yall and good luck on your search. If you get bit by fire ants pour ammonia on it. It will take out the sting. i know this will sound gross but hey if you are in pain  use urine in a pinch.  hope to see lots of neat stuff come from there. im jealous you got permission for such a place


----------



## carobran (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> That Koelling doesn't seem to be all that common, none on the Bay recently and only two mentions on ABN in the past....[]


They're fairly common around here(there are a couple at the flea market here) but you don't find them every day.I might post this in the soda section,as I don't really know anything about them,just that I've seen a few around.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks like a pretty wonderful dump, and ya have it all to yourself too! Congrats man, looks like you'll be building the collection quite quickly now.

 I wonder how long that dump was used? Perhaps you could go downtown and research the property records, or find records which address municipal sanitation/dumping. It would be pretty killer if you found some TOC or earlier parts of the dump.

 Also, I love that pic of the mound of bottles. More pictures would be great if you feel like taking and posting more.


----------



## carobran (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Plumbata
> 
> Looks like a pretty wonderful dump, and ya have it all to yourself too! Congrats man, looks like you'll be building the collection quite quickly now.
> 
> ...


 I'll take plenty of pice when we get to go for a day.The last 2 times we've only beem able to go for a couple hours before it got dark so I did'nt have too much time for pics.I was reading in a local history book and it said that in 1920 a sanitation service was started and that the stores were instructed to put their trash out to the road and a man would pick it up and haul it off,I can't say for sure but I'm pretty confident this is where he took it.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I love that stuff. I read a couple annual Sanitation Department records of a nearby town, and in the 1895 report, they were talking about how they were burying the trash no more than 2 feet underground, and the dump was getting overfilled. The best part is, they said the street it was near! I really need to check out the area. Checking sanitation records is really a good strategy.


----------



## carobran (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll try and check them sometime.Forgot to say thaty there are also a good many melted bottles.I've kept a couple cause I like the look of them.


----------



## kastoo (Mar 6, 2012)

The sign is a nice find



> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> My dad found this sign.It reads"CLARKS PHARMACY".


----------



## judu (Mar 7, 2012)

hey, how do you go about finding the sanitation records exactly?...at the library?..or somewhere else...never tried that approach but i would like to give it a shot..........


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

Went back digging yesterday and last Saturday.I think We've finally found where we need to really dig,Before now we've jut been wandering around,digging a little here and there,I had a good size hole going in a small mound,we found a couple cork tops so though that was the place to dig,well,I dug down 2-3 feet,opened the hole up to 3-4 feet and stopped seeing very many bottles,a snuff here,a Vicks there,but nothing decent.My dad went up the hill a little and found alot of Dr.Pepper shards in a small hole.So we focused on that area and got a good hole going,we found several embossed Dr.Peppers missing their tops and alot of ACL Sun Crest shards.I dug down 2-3 feet and got into some rust and a couple broken cokes,more Dr.peppers,and more Sun Crests.Nothing too good(my dad did find one whole sun Crest in a different hole),but at least we know where to dig.Heres a few pics of the back part of the dump,which appears to be mostly 70s.


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

.


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

.


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

.


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

My dad found this marble.


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

I found this one


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

Saw this pedal car in the 60s-70s section of the dump.


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

Heres the hole we found the Dr.Pepper and Sun Crest pieces in getting started.


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

After a while of digging(and cutting a couple dozen roots[])


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

.


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

Broken coke


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

Soooo close,the back of the lip was missing.


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

Ooops,forgot to embed it it.


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

I found these 2 spoons,the smallest one says"Made in Japan" so it can't be too old,but I'm not sure about the larger one,It was found in the  40s-60s hole but it could have been used for a while before that.


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: judu
> 
> hey, how do you go about finding the sanitation records exactly?...at the library?..or somewhere else...never tried that approach but i would like to give it a shot..........


 I would think the library,If not there then either City Hall or the Courthouse.


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

Dug up this salamander last Saturday


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

My dad found this Squeeze,at first I thought it had some kind of weird top,but realized the top 1/3 of the crown was missing.


----------



## epackage (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice CROCS
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 My girlfriend has the same color...[8D]


----------



## carobran (Mar 11, 2012)

Handle of the largest spoon.Thats all for now.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 11, 2012)

Your girlfriend wears Crocs, Jim? [8D]


----------



## flasherr (Mar 21, 2012)

Anything new from this dump?


----------



## carobran (Mar 25, 2012)

Went back yesterday and opened the whole up wider so we can get in it and dig better.Heres 3 bottles next to each other(all broken).


----------



## carobran (Mar 25, 2012)

Broken ink


----------



## carobran (Mar 25, 2012)

Finally!A whole Dr.Pepper!.The best part is that its from Kosciusko,It's got a good bit of wear but It'll go in my colection until I get a better one.


----------



## carobran (Mar 25, 2012)

base


----------



## carobran (Mar 25, 2012)

A Prohibition wine(from portugal) and cork top whiskey(unembossed) from last weekend.


----------



## carobran (Mar 25, 2012)

The hole so far.


----------



## carobran (Mar 25, 2012)

.


----------



## carobran (Mar 25, 2012)

Heres the Dr.Pepper cleaned up.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> Finally!A whole Dr.Pepper!.The best part is that its from Kosciusko,It's got a good bit of wear but It'll go in my colection until I get a better one.


 
 WTG Branden,

 Get after that dump, man! 

 I wanna see some blisters on your fingers, dirt flying, and squirrels falling from the trees.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Branden,
 L@@ks like some fun there ~ How are ya? Dumps, I love dumps ~ [8D] Wish I could get back to my childhood dump ~ So, find some fun stuff and start posting so I can get a cheap thrill ~ lol [] Take care my friend ~ *


----------



## madman (Mar 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> The hole so far.


 nice! gtr dug! keep us posted with finds!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Nice CROCS
> 
> My girlfriend has the same color...[8D]


 
 I thought this was a pretty good one... No response, even from you, Jim? [8D]



> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Your girlfriend wears Crocs, Jim? [8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2012)

Glad it's working out for you[]-------your effort is paying off!  ~Fred


----------



## epackage (Mar 25, 2012)

LOL @ Wheel...Keep them shovels dirty Caro...[]


----------



## carobran (Mar 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Stardust
> 
> Hey Branden,
> L@@ks like some fun there ~ How are ya? Dumps, I love dumps ~ [8D] Wish I could get back to my childhood dump ~ So, find some fun stuff and start posting so I can get a cheap thrill ~ lol [] Take care my friend ~ *


 Fine & dandy[].Next week is spring break so should get alot of digging done.The only down side of this place is that its so thick,everythig is starting to grown now and the mosquitos are out in force in the afternoons.Got to dig as much as we can because we probably won't get much done during the summer.Guess I'll be dusting off the metal detector then.


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

Dug for a couple hours today,came away with 4 embossed Dr.Peppers and a milk of magnesia.Heres the hole after we got through.Got it widened out pretty good.


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

Embossed Dr.Pepper


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

Dr.Pepper neck.Looks like it might be whole,can see a good size lip chip though.


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

Its whole!Has 2 lip chips though.


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

Have yet to find a whole coke,or many shards for that matter.Alot of Dr.Pepper though.We didn't have a coke plant,but had a Dr.Pepper plant so I guess that explains it.Thought this would be whole,unfortunately it's neck was gone.It was a D-patent from Hattiesburg,Miss.


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

Sun-Crest.We've found alot of these shards,only 1 whole one but its label was almost all gone.Like the others this one was also broken.


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

Always like these.Wish the label was complete.


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

Well,thats all today.Had a successful dig and will be going back next week.Hoping to get a Kosciusko Dr.Pepper in better condition than the one I got last time.


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

Heres the Dr.Peppers cleaned up.


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

.


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

Base of an embossed Big Chief we found,really wish this was whole,looks like a neat bottle.


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Mar 31, 2012)

Digging your diggin....


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

Milk of Magnesia.Wouldn't mind digging a few more of these,I know they're common but I like them.


----------



## carobran (Mar 31, 2012)

NRND 7-UP found on the surface a few days ago.Thats all tonight.


----------



## Stardust (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice finds carb ~ * []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 4, 2012)

Keep on flinging dirt kid []


----------



## carobran (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the commects folks.We went back yesterday afternoon for a while.The mosquitos were TERRIBLE[:'(].I've got at least 25 mosquioto bites.

 We found a big Canada Dry Ginger Ale bottle,a small milk of magnesia like the one above(was hoping to dig another),and a  GRENADA FARMS pyro-glazed milk,a good bit of one label was missing and the rest just washed off with water[&o].Wish it had been in good condition,I really liked the grapgics on it.

 Heres a link to a Grenada Farms milk on ebay so you can see what it looked like,I think the label was blue on the one we found.
www.ebay.com/itm/2-TRPQ-1940s-GRENADA-Columbus-MISSISSIPPI-Miss-MS-dairy-milk-bottle-CREAMTOP-/380425583904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589321bd20


----------



## Stardust (Apr 4, 2012)

SPRAY YOURSELF with apple cider vinegar and water  ~ it will keep the bug away or better yet drink a tsp in a large glass of water as long as your not allergic to it. Makes your blood acidic and the buggies won't like it ~   *


----------



## creeper71 (Apr 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> SPRAY YOURSELF with apple cider vinegar and water  ~ it will keep the bug away or better yet drink a tsp in a large glass of water as long as your not allergic to it. Makes your blood acidic and the buggies won't like it ~   *
> 
> ...


----------



## flasherr (Apr 4, 2012)

> apple cider vinegar


It is on internet if you look it up on google must work alot of websites talk about it


----------



## carobran (Apr 6, 2012)

Had a good day at the dump today.Will get pics up soon.


----------



## carobran (Apr 6, 2012)

Dr.Pepper in the first few minutes.


----------



## carobran (Apr 6, 2012)

My dad found this Certo.Finally something a little different!(though I won't complain about the Dr.Peppers)


----------



## carobran (Apr 6, 2012)

Base of a Dr.Pepper showing.We've been finding alot of Kosciusko Dr.Pepper shards in this little section so hoping this ones from Kosciusko.


----------



## carobran (Apr 6, 2012)

Its from Kosciusko and in much better condition than the first Kosy one found!


----------



## carobran (Apr 6, 2012)

Jackson,Miss coke base showing,but,like all the others,it was broken off at the shoulder.Really want to find a whole coke!


----------



## carobran (Apr 6, 2012)

Found this screwtop and decided to keep it since its got such an unusual name.


----------



## carobran (Apr 6, 2012)

Thats all today.Found a couple more Dr.Peppers.Will post a cleaned up picture or 2 of them tomorrow.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2012)

Lucky Tiger history and buy it still, opportunity...


----------



## tftfan (Apr 6, 2012)

Like you dump ! Peppers are NICE...  we pulled this one from the river.


----------



## tftfan (Apr 6, 2012)

.


----------



## carobran (Apr 8, 2012)

Well,went digging for a couple hours Friday,Had a fairly discouraging dig(Just found a couple screwtops and one Dr.Pepper right before we left).Went back Saturday and didn't find anything the first hour or so,but then we started digging on another side of the hole and started hitting bottles.Came away with 8 Dr.Peppers,a milk of magnesia,and a FOOK'S bottle,of which I've never heard.Heres the hole at the end of Saturdays dig.


----------



## carobran (Apr 8, 2012)

bone


----------



## carobran (Apr 8, 2012)

2 Dr.Peppers right next to each other.


----------



## carobran (Apr 8, 2012)

Odd FOOK'S bottle


----------



## carobran (Apr 8, 2012)

All the finds.


----------



## flasherr (Apr 8, 2012)

Like the fooks cant wait to see it cleaned up


----------



## carobran (Apr 8, 2012)

Too dark now.Ill get one tomorrow.


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice work, seems like you moved to the right spot to be digging in. Was Dr Pepper your town's favorite beverage at the time or something? What different towns are they from? Where's the fooks from?

 Seems strange that you're finding so many Peppers but the cokes are all smashed. I'd imagine that there was a deposit on both, perhaps the coke plant had a shady deal going on where they would pay the deposit on the d-peps just so they could throw them away. Probably not, but it seems strange.


----------



## carobran (Apr 8, 2012)

I believe the reason that we're finding so many Dr.Peppers and very few cokes is that we had a Dr.Pepper plant in town,but never had a coke plant,so they had to be brought here..A few of the Dr.Peppers are from Kosciusko(which is good,because i needed a Kosy Dr.Pepper for my collection),the rest have no town names on them.The FOOK'S is from Camden,Arkansas.


----------



## carobran (Apr 9, 2012)

Heres the Fook's cleaned up.


----------



## flasherr (Apr 9, 2012)

Pretty neat bottle never seen that one or heard of it but that dont mean anything. good job on finding stuff keep after it and most of all have fun doing it. Any small unusualy finds lately/


----------



## Stardust (Apr 11, 2012)

LOVING seeing your finds~ Keep posting ~ THANKS ~


----------

